# How to start Cheapest!!!!



## pothead4life (Oct 18, 2008)

I dont know where to put this in what section but this is how to start with building your grow room/box to flowering. A-Z just watch this and get this

Watch this

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5UbnBsUEoE0

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFNr...utube.com/watch?v=aFNrHQObfgY&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNXG5sfWwHs&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1vSBeFW97w&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2PlNM1dJ7f4&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m4sogXtE0kE&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eymbshsvsls&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xsqCsSmnSs&feature=related

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlVeUq_pUC8&feature=related


here is the cheapest hxxp://www.e-conolight.com/Product/EProductDetail.asp?ProductFamilyID=7&FGNumber=E-MT6H151G hps light

The cheapest hxxhttp://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38&_nkw=Emergency+Rescue+Blankets+ "Space blankets"


----------



## Yung6Wish6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thats Wussup. It Definately Is Good Advice. Good Lookin Out


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 19, 2008)

well.. that is "I grow chronic"     

that is with rockwool.. and EBB flow/drain... you still have to buy HPS hood, veg flours fancy hood... duct fans, ....

I can go far cheap than that guy in england..  I used what wal mart got..  hmm how that hmm.??


----------



## pothead4life (Oct 19, 2008)

**** you can get two of them 150 hps and start from the gate with that light to finish some myler of that web site i gave yins and everything else in wal-mart


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 3, 2008)

you say you can get 150 HPS from wal mart ??

show me the link of wal mart I ll do the rest..


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> I can go far cheap than that guy in england.. I used what wal mart got.. hmm how that hmm.??


 
Maybe this is why you have so many problems and tiny plants after 2 months?

This is a great video for anyone but Papa you should be listening to it and not taking the 2 cent approach.


----------



## brushybill (Nov 3, 2008)

that is a nice setup, i have one just like it, you can go cheaper, though, bubble buckets work great and have the advantage of being able to be raised up for short plants. also, getting a decent grow tray is expensive for that ebb/flow system. but still, it's a nice set up.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 4, 2008)

*I think the hempy bucket or a dwc set UP is cheapest, but as for a light,  400w hps is about minimum, I'd use  

:farm: I'd still like to try a 1000w HPS [maybe 2-600w] set UP in a larger format and grow only my Haze:hubba:*


----------

